

How to concentrate? - concentration

I&#x27;m a professional developer for two years now, going into my third year. What I noticed since week one, and i never had an issue with at school or university, is that I can&#x27;t really work (i.e. program) for 5 days a week, 8 hours a day.<p>My maximum productive time is about 4 hours a day<i>. This is more than enough to keep up with my colleagues. If I have to do more work, let&#x27;s say for a bugfix or a critical feature, I almost immediately get headaches which can last for a week or more.<p>Obviously I&#x27;m very unhappy about it. I used to read books in the evenings, learn stuff, now can&#x27;t even listen to music some days.<p>Do you have any advice on this? Colleagues and friends i consulted either can&#x27;t relate to it, or just in a very general sense (&quot;Some days are though&quot;). I&#x27;m serious enough to cancel my software developer career if I can&#x27;t find a remedy some time soon, even though I love to program.<p></i>: I actually keep track of my time with RescueTime, trying to limit my &quot;productive time&quot;.
======
dakoon2003
Best advice I have is the 20/20 rule.. I used to do the same thing. I changed
the lighting in my office. Dim light except for the monitor. I use Flux to
adjust the brightness depending on the time of day. And every 20 minutes I try
to focus on something at least 20 feet away. It helps keep eyestrain at bay
which is what causes most headaches. Also swap tea for coffee, water for
cokes, and I use apps like focus to stop distractions.

